# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Auto-Clicker] Android, NO ROOT Autoclicker in 7 easy steps

## Shadorinn

Hello all! Many Android games CANNOT be run w/ root access enabled, which makes it difficult to automate tasks within your favourite games. I have a pretty great solution for you guys  :Big Grin: 

*Note: You need a PC, Android (obviously), and a wifi to connect through (although there is a way to do it through USB for a faster connection, but you need the proper drivers for your Android device installed on your PC*

1. Go grab Autohotkey https://autohotkey.com/ and install to your PC.

2. Go to the Play Store and Download Mobizen (it's free) https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....mvagent&hl=en *for Samsung devices go here* >> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...izen.sec&hl=en

3. You'll also need to download the Mobizen PC client https://www.mobizen.com/?locale=en

4. Find/create a AHK script that suits your needs, and *remember to use random intervals between clicks to minimize your chances of getting caught*
(here's a link that may be useful) https://autohotkey.com/board/topic/1...licker-script/

5. Run Mobizen on both devices, log in through Gmail/Create account/Facebook

6. Run your game and point your mouse on where you need your auto clicks!

7. Profit!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shadorinn

Reserving this spot for something I am working on  :Big Grin:

----------


## zycamzip

Why not teamviewer? or Bluestacks and run the game on your PC which also allows hacking of the game, which is what most people do these days anyways.

----------


## Shadorinn

Teamviewer may work in place of Mobizen, I've not tested it. Many games will not run with Bluestacks (e.g Ragnarok Online: Valkyrie Uprising/War of Gods)

If you find Teamviewer works in place of Mobizen let me know and I'll edit the post and credit you for your find  :Smile:

----------


## kevinyiu82

ok i got another solution.
it can be done on the Device itself without the need of computer.

check out 123Autoit-nonRoot
123Autoit - NonRoot - Android Apps on Google Play
123Autoit - NonRoot Legacy - Android Apps on Google Play

instruction of details is in the page.
you can test the 123autoit using the testing app
123AutoIt - Tester - Android Apps on Google Play

once it is setup 
this is how easy to use 123autoit
1) open 123autoit (after splash screen,it should display a flowing buttons panel at the upper right corner)
2) open the target app you want to automate
3) do a screencapture of the page you want to automate (an internal function for the screencapture)
4) after that you will get to a edit page (action menu are at the left and right side)
5) define the page by picking the unique pixels 
6) and add the corresponding action to it.
7) remember to do a validation, (it will show if it get the page
 :Cool:  when everything is done, (define all the pages you want to automate) then you can run to start the automation
the best thing is you can always go back to edit it.

Tutorial is also included within the app. do check it out.

Best Regards,
Kevin

----------


## bhaiterabhai

Click Point --> setup where to click.
Click Options --> setup which button to click and what action to do.
Click Interval --> setup interval between two clicks.
Start Options --> setup when to start click.
Stop Options --> setup when to stop click.
shareit vidmate

----------


## flisterfour

not working on my google pixel https://forpc.onl/snaptube-for-pc jiofilocalhtml

----------


## Shown

Can you please update Mobizen download link? because it doesn't work for me 

Whenever I click to download WhatsApp Plus

I got and 404 error in new tab

----------


## indir2021

> Can you please update Mobizen download link? because it doesn't work for me 
> 
> Whenever I click to download WhatsApp Plus
> 
> I got and 404 error in new tab


diga maga indir gta5indir

----------


## sirmavid

Mobizen client isn't working for me  get-vidmate.com instagram saver

----------


## Alexas

You can download GB WhatsApp from this site and get all the incredible features. Before starting the installation process, remember to backup chats from official WhatsApp.

----------


## kissasian

Watch drama online in high quality. Free download high quality korean drama
Various formats Full HD from 240p 360p 480p 720p even 1080p. free dramas hd.

Kissasian

----------


## AzizKhan

Kissasian Is video provider of Asian Dramas 2022, Get Dramacool and free 
Kiss Asian punches his classmate , who was bullying another classmate.

KissAsian

----------


## imlie

Anupama Desi Tv Is going to on air since november 2019. Anupama, and Anuj in the latest episode of 
TV serial Anupama, The show is doing extremely well and is topping the BARC ratings every week.
Imlie

----------


## doramasmp4live

Mira dramas coreanos, chinos, tailandeses y japoneses en línea,
Estreno con subtítulos en español gratis.
doramasmp4live

----------


## aqsarafiq

Doramas (also spelled Doramos) was a 15th-century indigenous warrior of the Canary 
Islands who was a member of the resistance on the island of Gran Canaria.

Doramasmp4

----------


## gogoanimelat

GogoAnime - Watch anime online in English Dub. watch free your 
favorite anime series and movies online with English subtitle.


GoGoAnime

----------


## apkkniii

Welcome to Yo Desi Tv Serials. We exhibit desi serial channels broadcast online. 
Desi TV Serial that are loved by Hindi people around the world at Star Plus Voot.

----------


## vidinsta

Download your favorite Instagram videos in full HD so you can watch them whenever you want!

----------


## pikaShowmodapk

As a movie enthusiast, often updating and watching new movies, you should not ignore PikaShow MOD APK (No Ads). With this movie-watching application on Android, you can freely watch the latest movies and blockbuster movies for free. Download the PikaShow mod, and you will be able to watch the full movie without being bothered by ads.

Download PikaShow Mod – Multi-featured Movie App for Android
PikaShow is considered a movie paradise because it offers thousands of attractive titles for viewers. Through the app, you can watch movies comfortably, privately, and wherever you want. Right on your mobile device, experience your favorite movies with sharp picture quality and vivid sound. The application of the publisher of the same name has a simple interface, providing an optimal user experience. As soon as you open the app, you will see many new and hot movies suggested and introduced on the homepage. This will help users update new movies, and current movie trends easily. Besides, the movie player is also highly appreciated. Everything works fast, and smoothly, minimizing freezes and freezes.
Just enter the movie name, and actor in the search box on PikaShow. Immediately, you will get the results you want. The world of entertainment with Hollywood and Bollywood cult movies is encapsulated in this utility movie application.
*PikaShow Mod APK*
Features of the PikaShow App
Basically, PikaShow also has the same features as other movie-watching applications. However, they are often unique, highlighted by a highly regarded user experience.

Enjoy watching and downloading movies
With this application, you can download and watch any movie of your favorite genre. The application provides free movies but the quality is still guaranteed. So, enjoy the relaxing moment that blockbuster movies and classic movies bring. In addition to Hollywood movies and TV series, the application also synthesizes good Indian movies. In addition to popular TV series such as Prison Break, Family Guy,… You can also entertain yourself with attractive superhero movies from Marvel, DC Comic,… Not only watching movies, but the experience of downloading movies on the application is also highly appreciated. You do not need to worry when your home network connection is only average. Because the application integrates a smart file download protocol. Thanks to that, all the movies you want to download are downloaded at a fast speed. To avoid affecting the movie download, you should check the device's memory before doing so.

Support Android devices
PikaShow is suitable for all devices running the Android operating system. So you can download apps to your phone, or tablet or watch movies on Android TV. This brings convenience because users can watch on any device they want. One thing to note is that this app is not available on the Google Play store. However, the safety and reliability of the application are not affected. So you can safely download and watch movies on the app.
*PikaShow Mod APK*
Movie request feature
With this special feature, users can suggest and request the movie genre they want to the developer. It is also like the contribution feature, taking comments from users to make the application more complete. Via Telegram social network you can send your request in detail. As an application that values ​​user experience, make sure that your comments will be recognized by the developer and made appropriate changes.

----------


## chandnitv

Chandni Provides Online Episodes Watch Free, on Daily Basis TellyUpdates 
Chandni watchseries bringing out best experience of watching latest shows.

Yeh Rishta Kya Kehlata Hai

----------


## bothback

The Russia Gosloto 7/49 draw takes place five times a day.Betting for the five draws close at the following times each day:
09:28, 12:28, 14:28, 17:58 and 21:28
Gosloto

----------


## naumarkiseemaho

An older, self-made businessman falls in love with a woman much younger than him. 
The couple must face numerous hurdles and societal prejudices in order to be together.
*Na Umar Ki Seema Ho Full Episode*

----------


## VijayTv

Star Vijay is an Indian Tamil language general entertainment pay 
television channel owned by Disney Star, a subsidiary of Asianet Star

Vijay Tv HD

----------


## Brenda365

lg airplay not working remote convention stack/suite gives web based of sound, video, gadget screens, and photos, alongside related data, between gadgets. AirTunes, the first name of this sound just element, was only accessible in Apple's product and gadgets. Airplay, similar to some other specialized instrument or part, has its portion of errors.

----------


## chhalaangsapnoki

Chhalaang Sapno Ki is the new upcoming Hindi Language Sony TV Serial. 
The Serials Cast Megha Ray, Kashish Paul Duggal , Simran Tomar and

Chhalaang Sapno Ki

----------

